# How often, say during a day, do you think about sex in some shape or form?



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

This is a spin off thread. Say if male or female, and how often during the day do you think about sex? Let's see if there is an average. And if a difference between male and female.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

What time is it now?? 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I hear you. Me, it can be 5 or six times an hour, or in different settings 5 or 6 times every 10 minutes. Mostly thoughts skitter through. If I'm thinking about evening sex coming up, it may be steady for minutes at a time say if I decide to peruse Amazon for massage oil or sex toys when thinking about time coming up with W.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Every 10 mins I'd say.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

I never really counted, so maybe I'll get back to you on that.  

For now: 
female
frequently


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Once, from the time I wake in the morning until I go to sleep at night.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Honestly, I'd say twice a day under normal circumstances. I definitely don't fall into the "men think about sex all day" camp. Most days, it would be when I wake up and when I go to bed.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

60 seconds per minute
60 minutes per hour
24 hours per day

So thats about 86,400 times per day.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I’d say on average maybe 10x/day.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Male, 4-12 times each day.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

At least once an hour.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2021)

I stop trying to count after 830am.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I have no idea, I’ve never really thought about how often it crosses my mind.

That said, tomorrow I will try to keep score of how often I think about it in one day.


----------



## Mike7777 (9 mo ago)

It's hard to count. Not a day goes by though that I don't, usually several times a day. Married 15 years. Faithful to spouse.


----------



## Melinda82 (10 mo ago)

Every time I look at my husband's body. Every time one of us says something that can be taken suggestively. Maybe 6-12 times a day?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

lots!


----------



## alexalives4him35 (Apr 27, 2018)

theloveofmylife said:


> I never really counted, so maybe I'll get back to you on that.
> 
> For now:
> female
> frequently


totally resonate with this.


----------



## SurfsUpToday (Dec 6, 2021)

Male: Probably at least a thousand.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Easier to ask how many times I DON'T think about sex per day. (Just kidding...or am I?)


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd say multiple times a day. I find my bf very sexy and I love being physically close to him.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I spend roughly half my life away from home so it changes depending where I am. Honestly I wish I could shut it off.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

When I was young, probably 18 hours a day, now that I'm old, 25-27 hours a day.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I can't really put a number on it, it pretty much seems like all the time. As @Rob_1 said, it is a 25/8 thing, lol.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

After having tried to work out how often I think about it, I have given up. Since being conscience ofmy determining how often it occurs, ends up influencing how often I think about it.

That said I've come to the conclusion that on days I don't share sex (or am not reading posts about sex on TAM), I may think about it at probably around 1-3x a day at best. Whereas on days I do share sex, I think about it probably at around 4-7x a day at best.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Does continuous thought for a couple hours count as one?

I generally think about sex for lengths of time.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Often. Even when I was in ICU after my surgery in March.


----------



## StutterStepPause (9 mo ago)

Female: all day, every day.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I think I'm LD for a guy. Or just hard to excite.

Depends who is in front of me, normally no desire at all, all day all night. All the blood stays in the brain. 

If someone manages to turn me on though? Then i immediately twitch and i think about sex all day all night.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

And thinking more about it today, since I've been flirting with and rudely fondling my wife since this morning, till not long ago when we've shared sex this evening. I'm still thinking about it, since we'll probably go for round two later this evening.

So with further consideration, I think about sex at least 20+ times a day on the days that I share sex.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I've got to still be at like 50 times a day. This morning is easily over 20 already.

A humorous morning. I observed a vibrator we used last night on the bathroom counter, I'd washed it afterwards.

And the first thing I thought of when I saw it was hey, I should get a post-it draw a smiley face and stick it on it, leave it on the counter. 

I didn't, got side tracked, but that was my first thought of the day 🙂🙂


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

StutterStepPause said:


> Female: all day, every day.


Then I guess you've never experienced chocolate.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

On average, I think maybe five times a day? I've never counted, so not too sure. 

If my husband is close by, then that number increases. The number also increases if I see a buff (not too buff) guy on tv with nice arms, as it reminds me of hubby. There's something about nice, strong arms that does it for me!

And that number decreases when Aunt Flo is visiting. Ugh.


----------



## SnakePlissken (10 mo ago)

If my wife is nearby, pretty much constantly. Frequently throughout the day otherwise.


----------



## Jimmysgirl (9 mo ago)

Female and constantly. Pretty much everything makes me think about sex in some way.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Bloody hell this thread... even without anything to kick the bucket ya all this full of energy huh?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Personal said:


> I'm still thinking about it, since we'll probably go for round two later this evening.


Just for the record it ended up being twice last night in the actual doing (with a couple of hours between dances), on top of the thinking about it.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Male. 44. In a LDR. I would probably think about it a couple times a day in a seriously pondering what we'll do when we're back together kind of way. I'll think about it several more times in an unbidden image / scene kind of way. When we're together it's basically all of the time. I can hold conversations and do things but there's always some mental process that moves my hands her way or prevents it.


----------

